# Agressive behavior after being neutered



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Has anyone had experience with changed behavior after being neutered.?
Racquet was neutered last week. In addition he had a cyst removed from his tummy. He also had a rabies shot and both of his ears are infected. Is this just too much for a six month old puppy?
He is acting very agressive, barking, growling, biting. 
Any ideas?
Elayne


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poor guy! He's probably just miserable all the way around. Ear infections are bad enough by themselves, but with the other things combined (cyst removal, rabies and neutering - yikes!), he's probably completely out of sorts. I hope he gets to feeling better very soon.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Poor little thing.......:hug:
I'd bet it's the combination of it all....the neuter was probably the least of all the evils.....I'd guess he'll be a loving good natured sweetie in another week or two,when his ears are better.eace:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor little guy!!! 

I bet it's the combination of all four things that made him so upset, I would be too!!!! Just give him some time and lots of love.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar has his appointment in early September so I'll make sure to keep everyone poseted if his behaviour becomes an issue. I've heard that the issue with temperament becmes more apparent when a non-neutered dog meets one that hs been neutered. I guess it's a hormone balance thing.

Derek


----------

